# Any retailers for In-Charm Labs?



## Chris (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't believe the incredible plants from In-Charm Orchids at http://www.incharmorchids.com/english/index.htm 

Since the minimum order is $500, I wonder if their plants are available from any retailers in the US? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, would you like to order some hangianum x jackii!? :evil:


----------



## Candace (Sep 30, 2008)

I would think googling specific plants or crosses would lead you to the vendors that import flasks from them.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 30, 2008)

Seems like mostly what has reached here so far has been the complex paphs. A good source of the complex paphs from In-Charm can be had threw Parkside Orchids. Some of us were lucky enough to be able to buy from them at the World Orchid Confrence last Jan. They had a nice variety. I bought a few of the armeniacums and niveums at that time. 

Chris, If all else fails I'll probable be importing a small order next year in the late spring for my personal collection. They have nice plants but the price goes accordingly. The biggest problem with importing is the cost of getting that small order here in the states.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 30, 2008)

This is one I was drooling :drool::drool:about (Paph. Vanguad x hangianum) I am sure it is a huge flower, and just look at the colors:

http://www.incharmorchids.com/gallery/details.php?image_id=564

This one caught my eye too (Paph. Friendship x Wellesleyanum); I actually liked them all from that cross:

http://www.incharmorchids.com/gallery/details.php?image_id=554

Robert


----------



## Chris (Sep 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yes, would you like to order some hangianum x jackii!? :evil:



I think those are already available on ebay! 

Of course I wouldn't object if they fell out of the sky, but what caught my eye was the black paphs. Most of the time black means dark vinicolor/red, but these looked jet black. Maybe it's just my monitor. The purple was cool, too.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 30, 2008)

Robert that Paph. Vanguad x hangianum is to die for. That one is a beauty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2008)

Talk about the "WOW factor"!


----------



## aquacorps (Sep 30, 2008)

Glen Decker has a number of in-charm paphs in his new printed catalogue. Wish I had room.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 30, 2008)

:drool: Unbelievable!!! :drool:

How many got an email from Monsoon, regarding their Wossner Butterfly with a 6" wide bloom? The first to response with $149 got it - anyone here?


----------



## aquacorps (Sep 30, 2008)

How did monsoon get the email adresses? i don't recall signig up for their list?


----------



## Renegayde (Sep 30, 2008)

I know I signed up for Monsoons mailing


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 1, 2008)

Whoa, I'm liking that Paph. Friendship x Wellesleyanum. Amazing color.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2008)

aquacorps said:


> How did monsoon get the email adresses? i don't recall signig up for their list?


Did you ever purchase or win an ebay bid from them? 
Looks like you can do the following ......



Renegayde said:


> I know I signed up for Monsoons mailing


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2008)

Chris said:


> I think those are already available on ebay!
> 
> Of course I wouldn't object if they fell out of the sky,



Are you joking!? I'm not sure where you live but if it's in the USA [even] I wouldn't touch those w/ a 10 foot pole! 
BTW, at the WOC a few of us were talking to Mr. In-Charm and he told us that he left the hang and helen, etc. at home and if he knew he could have brought them in [like Monsoon did]...


----------



## e-spice (Oct 3, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> This is one I was drooling :drool::drool:about (Paph. Vanguad x hangianum) I am sure it is a huge flower, and just look at the colors:
> 
> http://www.incharmorchids.com/gallery/details.php?image_id=564
> 
> ...



Both of those are absolutely amazing, especially the hangianum cross.

e-spice


----------



## Hien (Oct 3, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Are you joking!? I'm not sure where you live but if it's in the USA [even] I wouldn't touch those w/ a 10 foot pole!
> BTW, at the WOC a few of us were talking to Mr. In-Charm and he told us that he left the hang and helen, etc. at home and if he knew he could have brought them in [like Monsoon did]...


 Thank you so much MR. IN CHARM..
Now that he knew, Will he bring the hangee etc with him to the next WOC?
wait a minute, I hope the next one is in New York.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 4, 2008)

nope. i think the next one is in south africa...

{edit} nope, singapore. the one after that is in south africa.

world orchid conference trust site


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 4, 2008)

Let's put it this way. I may not be alive the next time the WOC comes back to the U.S.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2008)

I hope I'm alive to get a legal hangianum! 
BTW, I think Monsoon's attitude was we're going for it and if any officials give us a problem we'll throw them in the garbage can and then sell the garbage can for $100's!


----------

